# Lowes Soil Test Kit Sale



## Ken_K (Apr 16, 2020)

Lowes has this soil test kit on sale clearance for $3.67. https://www.lowes.com/pd/SoilKit-Soil-Test-Kit-Without-Trowel/5002069665?irclickid=UD1WdBx%3ANxyITLyUXIX76SH8UkDxsRXtRzGkV80&irgwc=1&cm_mmc=aff-_-c-_-prd-_-mdv-_-gdy-_-all-_-0-_-118528-_-0
Obviously a good price but the info seems pretty basic. Is this enough data for the average homeowner?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think it is good enough. It uses M3 that works good at pH below 7. For that price, go for it.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=25746


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

g-man said:


> I think it is good enough. It uses M3 that works good at pH below 7. For that price, go for it.
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=25746


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Waters lab does/did their testing. Waters is an established and respected lab. That price is well below the cost of that test suite at any lab. I'd buy a couple if my soil pH was below 7.


----------



## TheNeighbor (Mar 19, 2021)

I picked up a few when I saw the price. $4 for testing and prepaid shipping at a NAPT lab is a steal.


----------



## 12620 (Oct 2, 2020)

Thanks for the heads up! Once I read the lab was legit, I went and picked up two for $6 a piece. Might be worth mentioning on the Marketplace - Hot Deals section of TLF.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I was about to poop all over this as I was thinking it was a DIY test kit they usually have that just shows you the pH  Didn't know Lowe's had a legit soil test kit they sold!! Kudos to them !!


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

I saw these at a local Lowes yesterday for $3.27, so I bought a dozen of them! The shipping of the soil sample alone would cost that much.


----------



## futuradesign (Jul 3, 2018)

Went to a Lowes which supposedly had 16 in stock but we're nowhere to be found. Workers couldn't find them in the clearance section or where they typically are shelves.

Any insight for others who found them?


----------



## 12620 (Oct 2, 2020)

futuradesign said:


> Went to a Lowes which supposedly had 16 in stock but we're nowhere to be found. Workers couldn't find them in the clearance section or where they typically are shelves.
> 
> Any insight for others who found them?


I found mine in the garden section on the front wall near the garden fertilizers. Check around the garden center registers too. They weren't marked down at the store, but rang up correctly. It's a small white rectangular box.


----------



## shiltz (Aug 14, 2020)

Do these tests have an expiration date? Say I was to buy a few and wait a year to turn in the sample?


----------



## futuradesign (Jul 3, 2018)

thundergunexpress said:


> futuradesign said:
> 
> 
> > Went to a Lowes which supposedly had 16 in stock but we're nowhere to be found. Workers couldn't find them in the clearance section or where they typically are shelves.
> ...


Thanks, went to two more Lowe's and searched high & low to no avail. Probably spent more on gas driving around than the savings I would have realized with the clearance prices.


----------

